# Looking for new Tires



## lesedwards (Jan 5, 2009)

I am running a 2004 GMC 2500 with 245/75/16 and everyone is telling me that I should be going to a bigger size tire with more plys, does anyone have any suggestions. This truck is not an HD. 

Boss V Blade Poly 8' 2"


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'm a cooper guy myself have been running them since '03 on more then one truck.

a really good winter tire which isnt bad all year round either is the cooper discoverer M+S if you want a great winter tire, get it studded.

the discoverer ST is a good all around tire, i run the STT in the summer and its downright scary in snow/ice like most all mud tires.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

265/75/16 or 285/75/16s. Load range d or e is fine.


----------



## lesedwards (Jan 5, 2009)

*Great*

Thanks ABES I was talking to someone yesterday that mentioned the same thing. I have a freind that has the 85's on his and it is a little two high but then again he has them on 18 rims I will check them out today we have snow coming.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Dec 26, 2008)

lesedwards;709218 said:


> I am running a 2004 GMC 2500 with 245/75/16 and everyone is telling me that I should be going to a bigger size tire with more plys, does anyone have any suggestions. This truck is not an HD.
> 
> Boss V Blade Poly 8' 2"


I do the same with winter tires I drop to a 245/75/16 summer 285/85/16 or 265/85/16 gives me a little bit more gear in winter and narrow tire so they work a bit better. I also have no load other than snowplow so i run blizzacks. I would not do this if the truck was on the road much in winter or any kind of load but it sure helps with backing down big hills,no problems sliding around.
Speedo is set for summer tires.
I think the coppers can be crossed to a cheaper mastercraft if you need load rating. I like them also but you cant beat blizzacks for snow plow only truck.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I highly recommend getting rid of the 245's. For an all around tire 265-75r16 e rated is great size for plowing, towing equipment, and just using commercially. The 285-75-16 is better looking but they put a little more stress on the front end because they are a little wider, and don't bite as well. They also have a little more sidewall flex. Toyo open country at tires seem to be very good, BFG AT, General Grabber AT 2 are the same pattern and a lot cheaper. A couple turns on the torsion bars will level things out and have it aligned. Good luck.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got BFG All terrains on my truck 265/75/16. Mine is also a 2500 but it's an hd with a duramax. They are load range d but have the same weight rating as the stockers. These have been a great set of tires. they are great in the snow and seem to be wearing very well. They are a huge improvement over stock without being too much tire. they can be a bit pricey but I waited until farm and fleet had a three for one sale then went to discount tire and they price matched plus ten percent. Couldn't pass up a deal like that. My next set will probably be the same tire but probably in a load range E


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

just put a new set on this fall. I run a 1/2ton though but I have 265/75/R16 Laramie Trail Cutter MT's. Really good tread they are a mud/snow tire.


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

Keep in mind most 285's run a bit more money than the 265s, and 265 still look great on the truck too..


----------



## spacon (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with 91AK250. I've run Coopers for years and average 80,000 on a set. They are quiet on the dry pavement and actually great on the ice. I asked about replacing them with Load Range D's (like the truck had new) but the dealer said it wasn't completely necessary and the truck would give out before the off the shelf Cooper tire's would. He's right so far.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

cooper is the way to go, been running them since 99. we run the ST and ATR both are great


----------



## mudbugII (Oct 9, 2008)

Far from being an experienced plower, but I just got 245 75r 16's, 10 ply BS branded tires for $102 apiece. Had our first real snow here and they were perfect. HUGE lugs didn't spin a bit even when pushing through an icy grassy turn-around spot.....they are slightly noisy though. Previously had 285's on it.....the shorter but wider ones I got made a good difference in my opinion. BTW, I'm running a 95 x-cab 2500 series chevy.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

Cooper M+S
Fourth year on em with minimal use in summer allthough I've heard they're pretty quiet on the highway. Some guys say to cut part of the centre channel out if you're always in the deep stuff. Mine are pretty much shot but will prob. make it through this year since they're still soft. I'd say they're best on steep and slippery since it seems that's all I do. Cooper off-brand 'Hercules' are what the loggers swear by around here.tymusic


----------

